# My shows



## Fsyxxx (Jun 24, 2015)

so I'm a sound guy for my day job. @Kevin suggested I do a thread of my shows so here goes. Tonight I'm mixing a pretty good blues act. 


Gary Anderson.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jun 26, 2015)

Pauline Reese at the broken spoke. One of the last real dance halls in Texas. Lots of history in this room. Everybody has played here, it's been there better than fifty years. Doing a bunch of shows with Pauline. She is awesome as a person and a performer. Have Willie's picnic next weekend!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 26, 2015)

What an awesome job! And in Austin too! I love the music that comes out of there.... I'd love to see Gary Clark Jr., or Monte Montgomery, to name a couple...


----------



## Kevin (Jun 26, 2015)

Never heard of Pauline Reese but I already like here drummer. I was always Gretsch man even though I didn't always own a Gretsch kit. I had a chance to buy a 7 piece Centennial and had even put it on layaway at the Guitar Center but had to use the money for something else. It was hard to ask for my money back. They almost never come up for sale. 

This is going to be a fantastic thread thanks for doing it.


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jun 26, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> What an awesome job! And in Austin too! I love the music that comes out of there.... I'd love to see Gary Clark Jr., or Monte Montgomery, to name a couple...


I've worked with monte on many occasions. He is an extraordinary player. Gary is one of my favs but haven't had the opportunity to work with him.


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jun 26, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Never heard of Pauline Reese but I already like here drummer. I was always Gretsch man even though I didn't always own a Gretsch kit. I had a chance to buy a 7 piece Centennial and had even put it on layaway at the Guitar Center but had to use the money for something else. It was hard to ask for my money back. They almost never come up for sale.
> 
> This is going to be a fantastic thread thanks for doing it.


I own a Gretsch and a sonor kit I use for back line. They are both really good sounding and well made kits. I like the history of Gretsch.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jun 28, 2015)

Last nights show started like this:


 It got better after an hour or so of monsoon. Luckily they had put a tent up. First act was empire. Cool band. 

 

 
After those guys was little radar. Also pretty cool


These backyard shows are a lot of fun. It's for an organization call black fret. If you live near Austin google them up and check what they are doing out.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 28, 2015)

I've got a Ludwig set. Last time I set them up some young punk said, "Cool, vintage set." Darned near slapped the brat, I bought those new in 1962. 
Looks like a cool job, but it's some late nights and long hours. Hats off to you.
Graybeard

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jun 28, 2015)

Graybeard said:


> I've got a Ludwig set. Last time I set them up some young punk said, "Cool, vintage set." Darned near slapped the brat, I bought those new in 1962.
> Looks like a cool job, but it's some late nights and long hours. Hats off to you.
> Graybeard


It is that, yesterday was 12.5 hours straight, and I got home before 1 so it was an early night which helps because I have a church I work for and I have to here at 0730.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 28, 2015)

A lot of people think it's such a great job, they forget it's a job. When I was playing people would say you love this so much you'd do this just for fun wouldn't you. NO. Heck a four hour job is really an eight hour job by the time you travel and set up and tear down. It gets old fast.

Hopefully you don't have to put up with the smoke. I'd come home smelling and have a headache all weekend. Didn't think of it at the time but now I do for sure.

Graybeard

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jul 1, 2015)

On Sunday went to see a show and wasn't working. That almost never happens. We went and saw south Austin moonlighters 




Really a fantastic band. One of my best friends plays guitar for them. He also has his own band. If you see Chris Beall in your area go and give a listen, you won't be disappointed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 1, 2015)

Your in music heaven man!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jul 1, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Your in music heaven man!


I really am.


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jul 16, 2015)

This was Friday. Did a show for hill country bible. They have a big shindig every summer. Cool acts. 6000 people showed up. At the spoke with Pauline again tonight.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Fsyxxx (Sep 26, 2015)

Been doing a lot of the same but this was yesterday. 









Brian Wilson with Al Jardine. I produces the whole event so I brought in everything you see. Lights sound and the instruments the guys are playing. Lots of work but you don't get to work with guys that changed the face of music that often. Great show!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 26, 2015)

Holllly cow I didn't know he was still touring. I'm sure you probably don't know any more than the rest of us about the details of that fiasco that drew out in the 90s (early 00s?) but how does he seem? Did you get to spend any time around him - enough to gauge if he really sort of went off the rails a little? I figure it was sensationalized quite a bit by the media to keep a captive audience for as long as possible. 

How does he sound still have a great set of pipes?


----------



## Fsyxxx (Sep 27, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Holllly cow I didn't know he was still touring. I'm sure you probably don't know any more than the rest of us about the details of that fiasco that drew out in the 90s (early 00s?) but how does he seem? Did you get to spend any time around him - enough to gauge if he really sort of went off the rails a little? I figure it was sensationalized quite a bit by the media to keep a captive audience for as long as possible.
> 
> How does he sound still have a great set of pipes?


My understanding is he wasn't ever really on the rails so to speak. He's an odd fellow, very nice but you can tell he is somewhat 'off'. The show was great, he still sings and plays well. Very enjoyable all the way round.


----------



## Fsyxxx (Sep 27, 2015)

Tonight's event 




House backyard party with Richard Leigh. Nine number one songs. Nominated for song of the year 7 times. Won once. Multiple Grammy nominations. Won once. Youngest inductee in the country music hall of fame. Amazing songwriter. Google him, it's unreal the hits. Don't it make your brown eyes blue?

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Sep 27, 2015)

I'd never heard of him. Lot's of songs we've heard by guys & gals we never knew wrote them, by people we've both heard of and haven't. I wonder how many songs written by Bob Dylan, Kris Kristofferson, Bernie Taupin, Carole King, Rose McCoy, Burt Bacharach and Hal David, and a score of others that wrote songs made famous by others and we often didn't know who wrote the song.

I've said it before and I'll say it again you've got a dream job Greg. My wife and I really wanted to see Mark Knopfler Friday but the concert was sold out before we even knew about it! I don't go to concerts anymore it takes a special guy to get me to mingle with a crowd of people but Mark Knopfler, Billy Joel, Huey Lewis, Robin Trower are some that come to mind I would overcome my crowd phobia for. You lucky people in Kansas City, Minneapolis, Milwaukee the good news is Knopfler is coming your way. The bad news is tickets are already sold out most likely.


----------

